# In a Kyudo archery tradition, I tried for 108 shots with slingshot instead of bow...



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

As is practiced in some Kyudo Dojo, 108 arrows are fired at New Year's eve or New Year's Day. However, having remembered about the tradition but not having my Yumi and arrows at the studio today, I decided to shoot with my slingshots instead.

The number 108 represents the 108 vices in Buddhism ( violence, sloth, lust, etc), and each arrow shot represents a will to release one's mind from these vices.

I decided to go for 108 hits instead of counting misses as shots...with each successful hit as a step toward "release" from the "vices" (of course I'll still carry around a lot of the vices, but it was a good thing to think about for this upcoming new year).

I shot for 20 successful hits at a time, mostly hitting my water bottle 5 or 6 times then missing a few times, then taking a short break. 20 hits took about 30 or 40 balls. I alternated between an A+ slingshot, a FlippinOut slimline, and Blue Danube's version of Chalice frame. After about 2 1/2 hours, I got my 108 hits.









Now to continue counting hits for the next week or so... Going for 2012 hits to ring in the new year.









No video however. I did think about filming it, but it would have been too long of a video, lol!

-Restita


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

That is awesome!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

My only major vice is that I spend too much time shooting/making/modifying/thinking about slingshots, so this would be like Jello shots at an AA meeting for me!


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

M_J said:


> My only major vice is that I spend too much time shooting/making/modifying/thinking about slingshots, so this would be like Jello shots at an AA meeting for me!


I was looking for a "like" button for your comment.









-Restita


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That is a great idea, Rusty. Thanks for telling us about that ... had not heard it before. I have already done my 108 (and more) for the day ... somehow just felt like being lazy and shooting the day away. Have a great new year!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is way cool!!! Happy New Year to you too!!!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

SlingGal said:


> I was looking for a "like" button for your comment.


There is a green 'Vote this post up' button over the right side.


----------

